# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Biện hộ của người ế

## conmeonhieuchuyen

Ế hiện đang là một xu hướng của quốc tế trong khi nền kinh tế còn rất chi là lề mề và trì trệ, còn lạm phát thì cao như điện thế.

Ế là phong cách của những con người tinh tế và các bậc vai vế, chỉ thích ngồi trên ghế nhâm nhi cà phê, chơi đế chế hay nghịch dế.

Ế là một lợi thế để chúng ta bàn mưu tính kế, xoay chuyển tình thế, quản lý tiền tệ... Rồi sẽ đến một ngày kinh tế đủ sức khống chế tiền tệ.

Ế cũng cần phải có trí tuệ để khi bạn bè trêu mình là ế, mình cũng đủ sức chống chế: "anh" đây ế vì quá tử tế...

Khi ế, ta không sợ yêu nhầm một đứa dở tệ (hoặc pê đê). Để sau này người mình yêu không phải ê chề mà rơi lệ.

----------


## nguyetnt

cũng hay đấy

----------


## nguyenanp2

Like , đọc cũng thấy vui vui á

----------


## minmin

ế cũng là 1 xu thế  :cuoi: )))))

----------

